
450 Page Google Docs Presentation - domino
http://www.todayandtomorrow.net/2010/12/16/450-page-google-docs-presentation/
======
bretpiatt
I frequently use Google Docs for presentations I prepare for conferences. I do
miss some of the features of PowerPoint and I do go crazy with some of the
current quirks (font size craziness, bullets on bullets that won't reformat
well, line spacing gone wild) but in the end it is still a better platform for
the one reason this highlights -- the collaboration capabilities. It is so
much easier for me to share drafts and get direct edits from people than it is
emailing something back and forth and then trying to merge changes. It reminds
me of applying patches to source code via email + uuencode + diff versus DVCS.

------
crsmith
Using office suites for non-work intrigues me:

Video games:

<http://www.excelgames.org/>

Art:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/19/excel-art-
danielle-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/19/excel-art-danielle-
aubert_n_504739.html)

------
crsmith
Direct link to slideshow:
[https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=0Ad5oWim5dM7AZG1xNzZ...](https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=0Ad5oWim5dM7AZG1xNzZ4aF8wcjgzN3BqZ3I&hl=en&pli=1)

------
vanni
12 days ago already on HN first pages:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010767>

